# kahl albino x 100% het kahl albino =??



## croc1 (Nov 19, 2011)

am i correct in thinking if i have a kahl albino female and breed her with a 100% het albino male that all the babies will be visual albino ?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

croc1 said:


> am i correct in thinking if i have a kahl albino female and breed her with a 100% het albino male that all the babies will be visual albino ?



No.

:2thumb:


Kahl albino female has two copies of the albino gene
Het albino male has one copy of the albino gene and one copy of the normal gene


Each parent gives one of it's two genes to each offspring.


Female only has 'albino' to give so ALL offspring get an albino version of the gene from the female.

Male has one of each so ~half of the offspring get an albino (which pairs with an albino from the female and makes albino offspring) and ~half get a normal version (that pairs with an albino from the female and makes het albinos).




Therefore 

albino x het albino = 50% albino and 50% het albino


----------



## croc1 (Nov 19, 2011)

thank you that sets things clear and i was wrong :notworthy:


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

bothrops said:


> No.
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Maybe an obvious question but what percent would the hets be? 100?


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

Nemesis027 said:


> Maybe an obvious question but what percent would the hets be? 100?


 

yes 100% as there is a visual in there 

het to het 66%

and het to normal 50%


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Nemesis027 said:


> Maybe an obvious question but what percent would the hets be? 100?


Yep - as Lee points out, offspring from a visual parent are always at least 100% het.

The visual parent has two copies of the recessive mutation and no copies of the normal gene so all offspring MUST get a copy of the recessive mutation from that parent. What they get from the other parent will determine whether they are normal het albino or visual albino.



If you breed two hets together, each parent has a 50% chance of giving each offspring either a normal copy of the gene or the mutated copy.


So there are four possible outcomes for any offspring:

normal gene from mom, albino gene from dad = normal
normal gene from mom, albino gene from dad = normal het albino
albino gene from mom, normal gene from dad = normal het albino
albino gene from mom, albino gene from dad = visual albino


As you can see, there are four possible options, each with a 25% chance of occurring.

However, only the visual animals will be able to be identified. Of the normal animals in the litter, they have a 1/3 chance of being completely normal and a 2/3 chance of being het albino.

Therefore all the normals are sold as '66% possible het' as they have a 66.6666% chance of carrying the albino mutation and a 33.33333% chance of not carrying it.




With a het albino x normal, all the offspring can only receive a normal gene from the normal parent and then have a 50/50 chance of receiving either an albino gene or a normal gene.

As all the offspring will look normal and it is impossible to tell which animals are het albino and which ones aren't, ALL the babies are sold as '50% possible het albino'.

:2thumb:


----------

